
Ask HN: What's your favorite news source? - whitepoplar
I don&#x27;t really read much mainstream news outside of Twitter and HN. I&#x27;m generally not a fan of &quot;trend-focused&quot; media as I don&#x27;t feel it adds much to my life. Any recommendations for genuinely good, rigorous news that you enjoy? How about periodicals of any sort? (I love <i>Lapham&#x27;s Quarterly</i>, for instance) Thanks! :)
======
tboyd47
I've been reading Al-Sharq Al-Awsat lately for Middle East news.

------
wonks
I think The Intercept can be a really good antidote to pro-government
sensationalism. I like The Guardian, too.

